# Hi from Paris



## melano (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Malik and I live in France (Paris). I am passionnate by Mantids, orthoptere, macrophotography and traveling to tropical forest.

I just decided to breed again some mantids after 2 years of traveling.

particulary interested on studying mantids' behaviour (I worked on insect's pheromons when I was researcher)

forgive my bad english... I'm french  lol

hope to read you soon

Malik


----------



## ABbuggin (May 26, 2008)

Glad you joined! You will notice that there is a much larger variety of species after just 2 years. B)


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2008)

Hello Paris and welcome to the forum, from OHIO! Do u know how to read French?


----------



## melano (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your hospitality B) 

for hibiscusmile... yes I can read french and translate for you if you want. but do not expect a great english translation  

tchuss


----------



## acerbity (May 28, 2008)

I often visit my family in Paris for the Summer. My grandmother and uncle live in Creteil, near Alforville / Maisons Alfor. I went 06 and hopefully will be by again this year.

If I go again I'd like to make a trip to the country to maybe find some mantids ^_^


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

